# Casting Additives



## eharri446

I was researching paint additives today and ran across this web site:

We provide Effect Pearl Pigments & Flakes for Automotive, Candy, Kandy, Chameleon, Color Shift, Shimmer, Plasti Dip, & Holographic Flake Paint.

They carry different types of additives for use with paints, however, they say that these additives can be added to many other things as well. 

They carry pearl powders in different colors, metal flakes, and some additives that appear to change color depending on how the light hits them.

A lot of their products come in 25 gram packages and cost $7.99 per package. According to their web site that is enough to mix 2 to 4 quarts of paints so that amount would probably make quite a few pen blanks.

I am planning on ordering some different pearls and flakes to use in casting ALUMILITE blanks and will provide more feedback once I cast them.


----------



## thewishman

Sounds like fun. Ill be watching for your follow-up posts.


----------



## PapaTim

eharri446 said:


> I was researching paint additives today and ran across this web site:
> 
> We provide Effect Pearl Pigments & Flakes for Automotive, Candy, Kandy, Chameleon, Color Shift, Shimmer, Plasti Dip, & Holographic Flake Paint.
> 
> They carry different types of additives for use with paints, however, they say that these additives can be added to many other things as well.
> 
> They carry pearl powders in different colors, metal flakes, and *some additives that appear to change color depending on how the light hits them*.
> 
> A lot of their products come in 25 gram packages and cost $7.99 per package. According to their web site that is enough to mix 2 to 4 quarts of paints so that amount would probably make quite a few pen blanks.
> 
> I am planning on ordering some different pearls and flakes to use in casting ALUMILITE blanks and will provide more feedback once I cast them.


 
I've seen those on cars. If they work with alumilite they could create some really interesting blanks.


----------



## edstreet

I actually have a few combo's from that vendor.


----------



## TimS124

That's pretty close in price to the PearlEx powders that work well in Alumilite...duo-tone pigments, metallics, etc are available.  You can pick them up from Amazon or drop by a local art store and see if they have them...

Hobby Lobby carries a .75oz supply for $5 in a variety of colors (but their site does not show all the colors that PearlEx is available in):  Macropearl PearlEx Powdered Pigments | Hobby Lobby | 431296


----------

